# Didn't work out



## laylow6988 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well guys, ordered some Skunk #1 seeds from Nirvana. But I sent the money out on the 22nd. I have not heard anything from them. I look and it says still awaiting money:**: . So I have already got an envelope ready for Peakseeds. I am just going to get the mixed bag and see what I get. I know I might still get the ones from Nirvana, but hey... More aint going to hurt. That just gives me some posible mother plants right? Hell, if I get a male I might just go ahead and fertilize a branch and see what I get. Anyone ever have a problem like this? Or am I being a lil too impatiant? I am also wondering if I am doing the right thing getting the mixed. Would it be better to just get some Skunkberry ? Yeah, I am going to get the mixed. I got a possible 10 Skunk #1's on the way. A lil change up would be cool. Then I might be able to pick out my personal favorite right?


----------



## skunk (Dec 2, 2006)

dam dude i am waiting on a company too called hemcy, but i sent them 90 cash and found out later they dont even ship to the us . anyways i order from dr.chronic and all together 10 days from the time i sent it in the mail . but alot of people in hg420 forum says  they get theres in like 3 days in the states after he okays you in email. well gl


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have to do mail. I was not going to get seeds through the mail but I seen that so many people do it. But I'll send cash, no credit cards. It's bad enough if the seeds get caught going through into the US. But having it on my card would just make me go crazy with fear. Well, I figure one order from these has to come through.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 3, 2006)

HA! That's funny. The day after I post this up and started to lose hope they got the payment. Oh, I am a happy man lol. Lets see if it makes it the rest of the way. I'll let you guys know what happends.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 6, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> HA! That's funny. The day after I post this up and started to lose hope they got the payment. Oh, I am a happy man lol. Lets see if it makes it the rest of the way. I'll let you guys know what happends.


Good luck, hope everything works out! It's a shame when fellow puffers don't get their beans.


----------



## flipmode (Dec 6, 2006)

hope you dint use usps money orders there not international u need money gram


----------



## mastashake (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont know if this would work but its a thought. buy one of those prepaid debit card things from american express or mastercard and use that to pay instead of credit card. it isnt linked to you but u still have the speed of a credit card.


----------



## pufindo (Jan 16, 2007)

i alwayz go th dr. chronic and click on female seeds.nl and choose from those. ive gotten 3/3 orders so far. fast too!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 19, 2007)

i just got some AK-47 seeds off Nirvana in 3 days !!! 26.47 .. not that bad at all


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2007)

Ordering with a cc is cool. It doesn't mention the doc or beans on your statement. It's the only way I order!


----------

